# VZW Visual Voice Mail



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone got this working? I am running an AOSP ROM and it will not show the app in the market.

When I put the apk on directly(taken from my nexus), it just hangs at the intro screen trying to verify my account.

Has anyone got this working?


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

This may not be completely helpful, but, you could set up Google voice and achieve the same end result while saving a few bucks not paying for vzw's crap services. IMO voice seems to work quite a bit better as well. Just my $0.02

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> This may not be completely helpful, but, you could set up Google voice and achieve the same end result while saving a few bucks not paying for vzw's crap services. IMO voice seems to work quite a bit better as well. Just my $0.02
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


Thanks for the help man, I dont need to have people call a different number or anything like that do I?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

No, just set up Google Voice to handle your voicemail.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> This may not be completely helpful, but, you could set up Google voice and achieve the same end result while saving a few bucks not paying for vzw's crap services. IMO voice seems to work quite a bit better as well. Just my $0.02
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


This completely!!! ^^

My friend pays for VVM & he's retarded! Just because he didn't want to set-up GVoice. It's not that hard & the # can come in handy when you have to give your # out to the public or display the # on a sign or something. GVoice interface is much nicer/easier as well.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks again guys, I tried Google Voice 2-3 years ago and it certainly was not as easy to set up as it is now!!!!

Got my voicemail rolling!! Screw you VZW.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Well done...liberating isn't it?









Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## potatoboy (Sep 4, 2011)

One thing to at least be aware of, although it won't matter unless you get a ton of voicemails:

When your call is transferred to Google Voice, you are still billed for the transferred call. So if someone calls, the call goes to google voice then they spend 3 minutes leaving a message, you will have a 3 minute call on your bill.

This doesn't happen with Visual Voicemail or standard Voicemail because the call is forwarded differently.


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

Are VM's showing up in Call History. Runnning a Stock TW S3


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah ok, well I get about 3-4 VM's a month so I think I should be all set. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

crupp said:


> Are VM's showing up in Call History. Runnning a Stock TW S3


You have to enable that option in Google Voice settings


----------

